# Tell us about your Xmas dinner plans!



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Piggybacking on all the other food threads we have going - what are you making for Xmas dinner? 

I think I'm going to make a turkey Wellington (turkey breast wrapped in puff pastry with stuffing and some kind of tart sauce inside), plus Brussels sprouts, carrots and green beans (requests of my kids), and they want "Teddy bear bread" (bread I made once in the shape of a teddy bear...now they want this every year). 

For dessert, I am either going to make a chocolate fruit cake or a steamed plum pudding, or both. 

There's just five of us around the table, so I can't make a whole turkey, and we have roast beef pretty frequently as it is. I've done goose, salmon, and duck in previous years, but I'm thinking more traditionally English this year. 

My husband's family is Icelandic and in some years I've made a vinatarta (seven-layer prune cake) but I haven't had time this year. 

So what's going to be on your table?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> There's just five of us around the table, so I can't make a whole turkey, and we have roast beef pretty frequently as it is. I've done goose, salmon, and duck in previous years, but I'm thinking more traditionally English this year.


President's Choice has a nice 3lb turkey breast basted in butter that
is good for 3-5 around the table. It gets eaten up right away and you
don't have the rest of the turkey carcass to strip down and freeze..
but at the same time, you cant make turkey soup from the soup bones,
and you can't surprize hubby with 12 days of turkey...

*12 days of Christmas and 12 lb turkey*
On the first day of Christmas my true love said to me
I'm glad we've bought a turkey and a proper Christmas tree. 

On the second day of Christmas much laughter could be heard
As we tucked into our turkey - a most delicious bird. 

On the third day of Christmas we'd invite friends in from next door
The turkey tasted just as good as on the day before. 

On the fourth day of Christmas Gran came, she's rather old.
We finished up the Christmas pud and ate the turkey cold. 

On the fifth day of Christmas outside the snowflakes flurried
But we were nice and warm inside - we ate the turkey - curried. 

On the sixth day of Christmas the turkey spirit died.
The children fought and bickered and we ate the turkey - fried. 

On the seventh day of Christmas my true love gave a wince
When he sat down to dinner and was given turkey mince. 

On the eighth day of Christmas the dog ran off for shelter
I served up turkey pancakes and a glass of Alka Seltzer. 

On the ninth day of Christmas poor Dad began to cry
He said he couldn't stand the thought of eating turkey pie. 

On the tenth day of Christmas the air was rather blue
And everybody grumbled eating turkey stew. 

On the eleventh day of Christmas the Christmas tree was moulting
Mince pies as hard as rock and the turkey quite revolting. 

On the twelfth day of Christmas at we finally got a break!
We got up and drove to Denny's and had a nice grilled steak!



> My husband's family is Icelandic and in some years I've made a vinatarta (seven-layer prune cake) but I haven't had time this year.
> 
> So what's going to be on your table?


Sliced turkey sandwich for me and a beer..and some turkey slices for the cat(s)

Explain, please, about 7 layer prune cake?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a random recipe: http://foodwarmstheheart.blogspot.com/2010/12/vinatarta-icelandic-christmas-tradition.html

Like seven layers of cookie with prune jam in between. (In fact I should probably make one for one of the post-Xmas parties I will be going to!)


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Brussels sprouts, carrots and green beans (requests of my kids)


Your kids are requesting Brussels sprouts? Amazing! My kids refuse to touch the thing the few times we made them


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

CC - my kids are totally experimental eaters. I regularly hear things like "yay! Lentils!" at dinner time. I feel very lucky in this regard.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

For us, I decided against the usual turkey, ham, and prime rib (though and thinking about the prime right now).

We are goind to do a Raclette for 9 people. 

My Raclette menu is:
Asparagus, Peppers, Mushrooms, Onions, and Zucchini
Marinated beef tenderloin
Teriaki chicken
Lemon salmon
Garlic Shrimp
Bay scallaps
Baby potatoes with swiss, and a few other cheeses, and all the condiments

and my special dips for each

Then a chocolate fountain with fruits and other dippings


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I made some roasted Brussels sprouts once to bring to a party (see receipe at http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showpost.php?p=33616&postcount=208), and they were so sweet and delicious that the kids ate them up before the grownups even had a chance to try them. The same thing happened another time with a batch of roasted shallots. Roasting transforms vegetables and brings out their sugars.

This year for Christmas I'm making a pot roast with orange and cranberries. Probably with broccoli and carrots on the side. My girlfriend's family in France sent us a can of foie gras, so we'll have some of that on homemade bread as an appetizer. Haven't figured out dessert yet, we might just eat some clementines.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I love Fois gras, I haven't had it in a long time. I actually didn't realize it came in a can. I wonder if you can find that in Canada.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> I love Fois gras, I haven't had it in a long time. I actually didn't realize it came in a can. I wonder if you can find that in Canada.


We can get fresh foie gras here in Québec, I think it's made from ducks here rather than geese. The canned stuff in France is pretty much only purchased for export and sending it here is probably against the law but it arrived in our post.

There is a raging debate about the ethics of foie gras, with some studies purporting to demonstrate that force-feeding geese does not cause them undue distress, although I've seen reports and videos to the contrary and it doesn't seem like a particularly humane practice in general. We never buy it ourselves, but when it arrives as a gift we eat it. ;-)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

That's one of the reasons I don't eat it very often, the other is it's really really awful for you health wise. I still like it though.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> My husband's family is Icelandic and in some years I've made a vinatarta (seven-layer prune cake) but I haven't had time this year.
> 
> So what's going to be on your table?


I'll have to try a 'vinatarta' next time I'm in Reykjavik, it's one of my favourite places!

I just received a package from a nice class in Ottawa so I have some materials to work with here. I have ju jubes, spearmints, twizzlers, maple cookies, cheesies and most interesting: a can of 'compliments' turkey breast chunks!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We do a big Christmas Eve get together and from time we get out of bed til we get in we will be eating BUT My kids will still insist I make a big turkey for the 4 of us WITH Jigg's Dinner all the veggies and salt meat ,peas pudding etc.It is enough for about 20 people but will be just the 4 of us this Christmas Day !


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Just got back from shopping so can now confirm it will be a huge smoked ham, mashed potatoes, miscellaneous vegetables that my wife wants, cheese/pepperoni/crackers platter featuring smoked gouda, St. Andre triple cream, and an aged cheddar, along with some medium, some fruitcake, a ton of other chocolate including some goodies from Soma, plus whatever other miscellaneous stuff I can pick up Saturday morning.

It's just the two of us for Christmas dinner but that's okay with me. Plenty of leftovers.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

we're doing chinese take out! I'll be at work though...My mom is cooking a turkey on new years day when I and my brother's family can make it . I'm doing a small Ham tomorrow for myself though.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

We have travelled to my husbands parents for the past 7 years and are heading to his brothers this year. Usually it is Chinese on Christmas Eve and then turkey, turkey, turkey, on Christmas Day YUMMY. Very traditional. Some of your tables sound very delicious.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

We're travelling to a friend's place for Christmas / dinner. Lots of good food, wine (thanks to everyone's help on CMF for suggestions), and discussion. Looking forward to it


----------

